# I can't complain



## ps139

Ciao a tutti! 

I am trying to say in Italiano:

"I can't complain."

The dictionary says:
complain (express complaints)	_lamentarsi _

I am bad with the reflexives.

Would I say:

"Non posso lamentarsi"
"Non mi posso lamentare"
or something else?

Grazie!


----------



## disegno

ps139 said:
			
		

> "Non posso lamentarsi"
> "Non mi posso lamentare"



Non posso lamentarmi

Non mi posso lamentare (va bene)


----------



## ps139

Grazie disegno!


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Buon dì ,

I'd like to know the difference in meaning between as well as how and when to use "Lamentare" and "lamentarsi di". Usually I can discern the difference between a verb and its reflexive counter part: "arrabbiare" means "to make someone angry" while "arrabbiarsi" means "to get angry" or "make oneself angry". However, in this case, they both seem to have the same meaning: to complain or moan about something. So anyone could give me some explanation or examples please?

I think I should try to translate a few sentences to see how much I understand these two verbs. "I can't complain about that": "Non me ne posso lamentarsi" or "Non ne posso lamentarmi" or "Non lo posso lamentare"? "He complains about everything": "si lamemta di ogni cosa" or "lamenta ogni cosa"?

Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In which case?
You're not giving us any examples.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Paulfromitaly said:


> In which case?
> You're not giving us any examples.



Giorno,

I did write down a few examples alongside with my attempts to translate them using these two verbs? Could you please verify these translations and give me some explanation? I want to know the difference of these two and how to use each of them.

Grazie

Ps: with "in this case", I meant the case of these two verbs, in contrast to other verbs and their reflexive partners.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lovelybeauty said:


> "*far *arrabbiare" means "to make someone angry"



Buondì 

Leggendo gli altri post avrai probabilmente capito come usare _lamentarsi._ In ogni caso:

*I can't complain about that.
*Non me ne posso lamentarsi 
Non ne posso lamentarmi 
Non lo posso lamentare 

Non posso lamentarmene.
Non me ne posso lamentare.

*He complains about everything.
*Si lamenta di ogni cosa 
Lamenta ogni cosa 

*Lamentare qualcosa *ha un significato un po' diverso rispetto a _lamentarsi di qualcosa_.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

√2 said:


> *I can't complain about that.
> *Non me ne posso lamentarsi
> Non ne posso lamentarmi
> Non lo posso lamentare
> 
> Non posso lamentarmene.
> Non me ne posso lamentare.
> 
> *He complains about everything.
> *Si lamenta di ogni cosa
> Lamenta ogni cosa
> 
> *Lamentare qualcosa *ha un significato un po' diverso rispetto a _lamentarsi di qualcosa_.



Grazie per la tua risposta ma non capisco perchè non si può usare "lamentare qualcosa" in questi casi e come "lamentare qualcosa" differisce da "lamentarsi di qualcosa"? 

Grazie ancora per la tua pazienza.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lovelybeauty said:


> non capisco perchè non si può usare "lamentare qualcosa" in questi casi e come "lamentare qualcosa" differisce da "lamentarsi di qualcosa"?



Ti risponderei più che volentieri, ma temo di andare OT (magari è solo una mia sensazione ).
Prova a controllare qui sul dizionario di WR i diversi significati, i diversi usi e le diverse possibili traduzioni di _lamentare (vt)_ e _lamentarsi (pronom.).
_Se ti restano dei dubbi, magari puoi porre domande specifiche su specifiche frasi 
Nel caso delle frasi che hai proposto, non si può usare _lamentare_.


----------



## london calling

We need context (as usual).

This was one of my grandmother's stock replies to "How are you today, Nan?", meaning (British understatement) that she wasn't really very happy (but being very proud she wasn't going to say that, was she): that wouild be "Non mi lamento" in Italian.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Ciao,

I would take an example from our the dictionary: "mal di testa". So for instance, a patience complains of his headache with the doctor, my attempts to translate with and without reflexive, respectively:

- Il malato si lamenta di mal di testa con il dottore.
- Il malato lamenta mal di testa con il dottore.

So would you mind telling me which one is acceptable, which is not and why? 

Grazie ancora


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lovelybeauty said:


> a patient complains of his headache with the doctor



Ciao 
Ti chiedo scusa, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi è chiaro nella frase inglese. E' di certo un problema mio 
Non riesco a capire se il paziente si lamenta per il mal di testa quando è dal dottore o se dice al dottore che soffre di mal di testa (ma credo di no, visto che dici "of his headache") 



london calling said:


> This was one of my grandmother's stock replies to "How are you today, Nan?"


E' la stessa nonna di "mustn't grumble"? Che tempra, le nonne di una volta!


----------



## Lovelybeauty

@Pat,

Thanks for the answer again. I actually have no context because I'm just trying to study a list of Italian verbs and their reflexive forms. So I'm trying to figure out when to use the normal verbs and when to use the reflexive verbs. I have been successful until I encounter "lamentare qualcosa" and "lamentarsi di qualcosa", because I can't see the difference in the meaning of the two. That's why i'm seeking some examples to clear this out. Yes, a question without context is hard to answer, but perhaps someone can be so kind to give me contexts in which each of these two can be used properly?

Grazie mille ancora


----------



## Pat (√2)

LB, ci provo 

Restiamo nel campo della salute.

*a) lamentare (un sintomo, un dolore)*
Ho spesso mal di testa. Vado dal medico e gli dico che soffro di mal di testa. Il medico mi visita e poi scrive sul suo computer:
_- Il paziente lamenta emicranie _(mal di testa) -> Il paziente _dice di soffrire di _mal di testa -> The patient complains of headaches.

*b) lamentarsi per il dolore, a causa del dolore*
Il paziente è in ospedale e durante la notte ha avuto mal di testa: aveva dolore e si lamentava (emetteva lamenti). L'infermiera dice al medico:
_- Stanotte il paziente si lamentava per il dolore _-> Stanotte il paziente _emetteva lamenti _eek per il dolore -> The patient moaned from the pain last night.

*c) lamentarsi di qualcosa
*Soffro spesso di mal di testa, ma per il resto la mia salute è buona, quindi, anche se ho mal di testa, non mi lamento del mio stato di salute. Un amico mi chiede come va la salute e io rispondo:
- _Anche se soffro di mal di testa, non posso lamentarmi _-> Even though I suffer from headaches, I can't complain (about my health).

Spero che le frasi inglesi siano corrette. Se, come temo, sono sbagliate, _non lamentarti con me _(do not complain to me!)


----------



## Lovelybeauty

@Pat, thanks a lot again. This makes it clearer for me and I really appreciate your effort to help


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lovelybeauty said:


> This makes it clearer for me



Mi fa molto piacere!

Ma aspetta: sento che fra un po' arriverà London Calling o qualcun altro a "dirmene di tutti i colori" (= sgridarmi)


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> E' la stessa nonna di "mustn't grumble"? Che tempra, le nonne di una volta!


Esatto, e il senso di _(I) can't complain_ è lo stesso!

E perché ti dovrei sgridare?  Hai spiegato così bene la faccenda a Lovely!

PS: Lovely, I also think your "headache" sentence is a little ambiguous, I take it to mean that the patient is complaining about a problem he has with his doctor, right? The "headache" is the doctor?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Neanche una schifezza nell'inglese?!?! Olèèèèèèèèè! Vabbe', è anche vero che non dovevo scrivere un trattato di filologia romanza 
In compenso, rileggendolo, _l'italiano _dell'esempio b) non è il massimo 
LB, inserisco un paio di correzioni.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

london calling said:


> PS: Lovely, I also think your "headache" sentence is a little ambiguous, I take it to mean that the patient is complaining about a problem he has with his doctor, right?



Ciao, yep this is what I meant. The patient is telling the doctor about the problem in an unpleasant tone.

@Pat, grazie ancora


----------



## london calling

Lovelybeauty said:


> The patient is telling the doctor about the problem in an unpleasant tone.


But that isn't what I understood. I read it as meaning that the patient is complaining _about_ his doctor (i.e. the doctor is a headache, i.e. a problem), not _to_ his doctor..
What you therefore meant is this:

_A patient complains to his doctor of/about his (frequent) headaches
_Un paziente si lamenta con il proprio medico riguardo ai/dei suoi frequenti mal di testa


----------



## Lovelybeauty

london calling said:


> _A patient complains to his doctor of/about his (frequent) headaches
> _Un paziente si lamenta con il proprio medico riguardo ai/dei suoi frequenti mal di testa



Ciao, is "lamentare qualcosa" not suitable in this case? So if I say: "Un paziente lamenta suoi frequenti mal di testa con il proprio medico riguardo", it would mean differently, i.e. "the patient moans of the pain caused by his frequent headache to his doctor"? On the other hand, if "lamentarsi di" is used then it would mean he's reporting the problem to the doctor?

Grazie di nuovo


----------



## london calling

Lovelybeauty said:


> Ciao, is "lamentare qualcosa" not suitable in this case? So if I say: "Un paziente lamenta suoi frequenti mal di testa con il proprio medico riguardo", it would mean differently, i.e. "the patient moans of the pain caused by his frequent headache to his doctor"? On the other hand, if "lamentarsi di" is used then it would mean he's reporting the problem to the doctor?


I think this is better, but wait for confirmation from Pat:

Un paziente, parlando con il proprio medico, lamenta frequenti mal di testa 
_A patient, talking to his doctor, says he suffers from frequent headaches_

The emphasis is on the fact that he's reporting it to the doctor (although he's obviously moaning as well)

_A patient complains to his doctor of/about his (frequent) headaches
_Un paziente si lamenta con il proprio medico riguardo ai/dei suoi frequenti mal di testa

The emphasis is on the fact that he's moaning about his headaches (although he's obviously reporting them as well.

Pat, do you see this difference as well?


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Oh, I think I was confused when writing my previous post. Seems that if a physical pain causes someone to moan, "lamentarsi _per _qualcosa" should be used. "Lamentare qualcosa" and "Lamentarsi _di" _both seem to mean "report in a unpleasant way"


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Un paziente, parlando con il proprio medico, lamenta frequenti mal di testa
> _A patient, talking to his doctor, says he suffers from frequent headaches_
> 
> *The emphasis is on the fact that he's reporting it to the doctor  *(although he's obviously moaning as well) *
> *
> - Dottore, ho spesso mal di testa. Cosa può essere?
> 
> _A patient complains to his doctor of/about his (frequent) headaches
> _Un paziente si lamenta con il proprio medico riguardo ai/dei suoi frequenti mal di testa
> 
> *The emphasis is on the fact that he's moaning about his headaches  *(although he's obviously reporting them as well).
> - Dottore, non ne posso più. Ho sempre un mal di testa feroce che non passa nemmeno se prendo le medicine che lei mi ha dato. Non riesco a lavorare, non riesco a fare nulla. E' davvero una cosa insopportabile. Non so più cosa fare. Ieri, per esempio bla bla bla...



"Un paziente, parlando con il proprio medico, lamenta frequenti mal di testa" mi suona un po' strana, però, probabilmente perché questo uso di "lamentare", riferito a problemi di salute, non è molto comune. E' più linguaggio medico, quindi mi aspetto che sia un medico a dirlo (_Il paziente lamenta frequenti mal di testa)._



Lovelybeauty said:


> Seems that if a physical pain causes someone to moan, "lamentarsi _per _il dolore" should be used. "Lamentare qualcosa" and "Lamentarsi _di" _both seem to mean "report in a unpleasant way". Not really  You can "lamentare qualcosa" in a matter-of-fact way, for instance.



L'uso di "lamentare" è davvero particolare e complicato, LB.
Parlando di problemi di salute lo è ancora di più, temo


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> "Un paziente, parlando con il proprio medico, lamenta frequenti mal di testa" mi suona un po' strana, però, probabilmente perché questo uso di "lamentare", riferito a problemi di salute, non è molto comune. E' più linguaggio medico, quindi mi aspetto che sia un medico a dirlo (_Il paziente lamenta frequenti mal di testa).
> _Preso nota. Ma se il paziente è un medico?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Se il paziente è un medico, curerà se stesso: "Lamento frequenti emicranie."


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Devo migliorare il mio italiano prima di riuscire a capire questo argomento.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mi dispiace, LB 
Se ti può consolare, _lamentare_ (transitivo) viene usato soprattutto sui giornali o in TV, e solo in casi particolari, oppure dai medici, ma non è qualcosa che si dice normalmente quando si chiacchiera 

P.S. Da quel che leggo, il tuo italiano mi sembra ottimo!


----------



## Lovelybeauty

√2 said:


> Mi dispiace, LB
> Se ti può consolare, _lamentare_ (transitivo) viene usato soprattutto sui giornali o in TV, e solo in casi particolari, oppure dai medici, ma non è qualcosa che si dice normalmente quando si chiacchiera
> 
> P.S. Da quel che leggo, il tuo italiano mi sembra ottimo!



Grazie lo stesso.


----------



## rino delbello

Hi All

Is *mustn't grumble* used only by elderly people or not?


----------



## london calling

rino delbello said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is *mustn't grumble* used only by elderly people or not?


My grandma used to say it and my 90 year-old mum does too. I don't and I can't say I've heard any younger people say it either.


----------



## rino delbello

Thanks a lot to both


----------

